# 8-10 Some Fly Fishing for Smallies in WI



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Got back from fishing around 9 last night & still had to go to work over at the bait shop. My buddy Tyler was with me & he asked if he could tag along just to watch me tie, so I said of course. Long story short, we started talking fly fishing & I told him I would teach him today if he wanted to learn. So after I finished tying all that was needed for the order, we tied up some clousers in a number of different colors & decided to put them to work on some smallmouth this morning. We had plans to get up around 9 & get out to one of my favorite stretches of Honey Creek, but we slept through my alarm & didn't get to my house to get packed up until 10 or so. After packing up & giving Tyler a brief lesson in casting in the backyard, we finally made it out to the creek by 11. Tyler had work at 1, so we had to leave the creek by 12. Didn't leave much time for fishing, but we still had a blast. Got in the water by the bridge & started working a rock pile & pulled a fat smallie off of it right away. Also had a northern pike blow up on my fly but I pulled the hook. Stupid. We walked 50 yards upstream to a really nice hole off the back side of some rapids & Tyler had his first hookup, which was with a nice pike. Bit him off instantly though.Then I hooked up with a nice pike on my first cast in the hole, but he bit me off too. DAMMIT! That was the only chartreuse/pink/black/holo fuschia clouser that I had tied. I switched to a chartreuse/white/red lateral scale flashabou one & hooked up with another pike. This one was small, only 15.5'', but still fun. Got her landed & snapped a picture & then let her go. A few seconds later Tyler & I look down & see that pike we both hooked up with just a few minutes earlier, with BOTH of our flies sticking out of the side of its mouth! She took off before we could try hooking up with her again though. Only had about 20 minutes left at this point, so we walked another 100 yards up to a big hole that we usually have pretty good luck at. I landed an 18'' pike & a chunky 10'' smallie at this spot & pulled the hook on a fat 22''-24'' pike. Tyler didn't end the day with any fish, but he got the hang of casting pretty quick & did have one hookup, so he was happy. Gonna hit the creek again later this evening I think & see if we can do some more damage. But for now I gotta wrap this long report up so I can head over to work at the bait shop. 

*Tally for the day*:

*Me*: Two smallmouth bass & two pike
*Tyler*: Nada

Tight lines everyone.


----------

